
Goodbye PCS, it's been nice knowing you. Hello, desktop as a service - azemda
https://www.zdnet.com/article/good-bye-pcs-its-been-nice-knowing-you/
======
bradknowles
Except Microsoft just changed the rules of the game meaning that no one can
offer Windows-as-a-service environment except them. Well, at least not at a
reasonable price since they’d have to pay Microsoft a much higher license fee
than Microsoft would charge for Azure.

If someone else can figure out how to offer good-enough service that isn’t
dependent on Microsoft licensing, they might have a real winner.

And don’t even start on Amazon’s Virtual Desktop solution. I didn’t think it
was possible to offer a worse and more unreliable service than Microsoft,
until I had the misfortune of encountering Amazon’s version. Oh Holy FML.

